# I am so mad right now I am seeing red



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Warning - LONG - NO doubt RUDE- and I may cuss- HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH ANY ONE ON THIS FORUM!

I was just in a IM on yahoo with one of my friends, She had to take one of her friends to get her hair done earlier today and decided to take her camera and get pics of her friends cockatiels - 2 of them used to be hers, BUT she was scared stiff of them and couldn't handle them So she thought she was doing good and giving them to a "good friend" 

Well her camera isn't the best and I can barely tell what color they are but The one looked lutino (the male) so i showed her a pic off the net of a lutino and asked "does it look any thing like this?" she said "yes but hers is more yellow then that picture" then i said yes they are actually yellow but some (like mine) look white 

Then i asked "what color in person is the bird in the 2nd pic?" I couldn't make out if it was cinnamon color or a silver color - she said thats one of my females I gave her (she had 2 females) I said well i only see 3 birds, where is the other bird?

I already knew this friend of hers bred the male and a female - Well come to find out she let both females stay in the cage with the male and gave all 3 a nest box 

I found that out and went straight off my rocker Started explaining how that is wrong in more ways then one , She(my friend) said " i know i've tried to tell her" ONLY reason my friend knows anything about birds is from talking to me, (she's a cat/dog person) but she asks me questions alot because she doesn't know how the bird world works 

She said "email her maybe she'll listen to you" 

Well i came off rude, I apologized several times(not sure why maybe because this is my friends, friend) the nest box has 27 EGGS IN IT!

This is the email I wrote her - I'm sure no one will think i'm wrong in how i put it to her (but if so please fill me in how i was wrong, other then being rude, she's lucky I didn't just cuss her up one side and down the other) 



> [my friends name here ] was just showing me the pictures of your cockatiels, she took while at your house, I asked her where the other male was for the 2nd female, She said you only have one male and 2 females and the females have laid 27 eggs.
> 
> I don't mean to come off rude, But as a responsible breeder, I need you to know what you are doing is very wrong in more ways then one.
> 
> ...


Well after i sent that, and sent a copy to my friend, it was time to get the birds done for bed and put my kids to bed, When I came back and told my friend I was back , she said her friend called her and she's mad, and told her I emailed her. I told my friend I am sorry, if this causes trouble for her BUT i do not care if her friend is mad at me I don't give a rats ***, what she is doing is wrong 

Then a few mins later it dawned on me a couple weeks ago we were talking on our mics, and her friend called and said one or 2 eggs hatched.... I just asked my friend " what happened to those babies that were born a couple weeks ago?" 

she replied back " they died" 

I'm so friggin mad, I'm waiting on her friend to E-mail me back - my friend thinks she might. and I will go off on her and won't be nice 

she had the balls to ask my friend "well how am i supposed to keep the male from mating with the females there isn't nothing i can do about it" YES there is go buy another cage and keep them away from each other 

Then she told my friend " well if these birds live to be 8 they'll be luckier then me I probably won't live 8 more years" that was it for me I hope this winch emails me back . and I know that reply I no doubt won't be able to post here Because it'll mostly be censored out.


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

oh my god...
my mom once wanted a 3rd bird but i had to sit down and explain to her why it would need its own cage.
i know i would never breed max and freya without research first, i spent months researching them. and watched my boyfriend breed the 2 nests that brought max and freya into this world

that was very irresponsible of that person to not research, and keep 3 together


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'd (I am actually now and I don't know them) be mad as well. 

That's just being a brainless MORON, and not having common sense that you don't put 2 females in with a male and let them breed, because now look, they've laid 27 eggs together all up. 

If it were me, I'd have cussed out a lot more, I hate to think what them poor birds are going through right now, perhaps suggest she give one of the females at least or the male to a better home where they won't be breed over and over again. 

With that said, atv, you could tell the idiot over and over again to research or even tell her yourself how to do it and she probably wouldn't have listened or taken any of your advice into consideration.. that's IF you were to let her know how to breed and handfeed etc. 

So obviously now, she's likely to have sick 'tiels that need a lot of help to get back to their old selves, meaning, food wise, they need calcium, vitamans and all these other things, I'm SO surprised one of them females aren't egg bound or still alive. (as mean as it may seem)


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That is just crazy  I don't blame you for getting mad at her. I would even try and report her to the SPCA and see if they can convince her what she is doing is very very wrong.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Saddest thing is she's a **** adult like 40-50 years old she ought to know better

her e-mail back to me is 


> THANK YOU BUT DO NOT CONTACT ME AGAIN


When i'm done looking stuff up for my b/f She can bet her last dollar i will be contacting her back, BUT not before I find the number for her area Animal Control/. Human department who ever I have to contact to have them go take the birds away from her.



Solace. said:


> I'd (I am actually now and I don't know them) be mad as well.
> 
> That's just being a brainless MORON, and not having common sense that you don't put 2 females in with a male and let them breed, because now look, they've laid 27 eggs together all up.
> 
> ...


I did try to explain to her how it was done several months ago, she went and bought a nest box when my friend gave her ,the 2 to start with, and i kept telling her they were both girls She didn't believe me . then she messages me "um i got 12 eggs in a nest box" in like a few days time - i said well ya That will happen WHEN YOU PUT A NEST BOX UP WITH 2 GIRLS ! then I asked if she still had the same nest box she did when she first messaged me she said it smelled like cedar or something and it was strong - i told her do NOT give it to the birds what so ever - SHE DID IT ANYWAY 

then my friend told me she had 4 birds (once she finally believed me she had 2 females she went on craigs list asking for males) then gave one away!


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Wow.

Just.

Wow.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just E-mailed a all bird rescue in her town 

told them the entire story, and asked if they weren't the correct people to please point me in the right direction 

I couldn't find a SPCA for her town. 
i doubt i'll get an email back from them tonight as its almost 11 pm But I'll be looking for one when I log on in the morning 

now i'm off to email her and tell her "fine I won't contact you any more but the animal rescue people will be"


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

If an all bird Rescue won't help and says there is nothing by law that can be done . WHAT is this world coming too? SHE IS KILLING THESE BIRDS, it is ANIMAL ABUSE & NEGLECT IT IS AGAINST THE LAW!

This was the E-mail i got from the all bird rescue



> Unfortunately, there are no present laws which would enable any governmental agency to take those birds at this time. Just taking the fact that she doesn't know what she's doing out of the equation, there are WAY too many cockatiels in need of homes. These are birds that are overbred and have burdened many rescues and sanctuaries because there aren't enough homes to adopt them.
> 
> This woman is breeding irresponsibly because it sounds as though she is either elderly or in ill health because she has stated that they would most likely outlive her...there will be orphaned birds with no place to go. Imagine selfishly adopting a human baby even though you know that this child would be orphaned at the age of eight. There isn't much difference because birds are highly intelligent and feeling creatures.
> 
> ...



and how the **** she going to compare an orphan child (who would be given to the state by the way) to birds being killed by wrongful, over breeding?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It sounds as if this lady made no attempt to learn what was healthy for the birds and what was not. Also sounds as if she is unwilling to learn and is even annoyed that anyone would suggest that she needed to. Your friend should get the birds back from the lady if it's at all possible and place them with someone who knows what they're doing.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh no. 
These poor birds. What is wrong with this woman?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't know what's wrong with her but i got a few guesses which none are nice, or Forum friendly 

I've gotta head to bed now but I guess i'll try their local animal control tomorrow 

SOME one is going to care if i have to make them care dam it! and something will be done about it.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

See, I dunno. Letting birds breed to the point of 27 eggs sounds like nothing short of neglect to me. Especially when it's done with obviously no knowledge about birds, their health, breeding, etc etc. I can sort of see why there's no set law against this...but at the same time, I can't understand why nothing can be done. Gahh, frustrating.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I can't believe the letters you got back from the places that are suppose to help birds. I would start kicking some serious ***! I am so sick of mentally ill crazy people who endanger and harm their animals because they are too **** selfish and stupid to do the right freaking thing. People like her make me sick! You hear of people who hoard animals and who neglect them and something gets done about it. This is no different, but doing what she is, she is endanger their lives, well-being, and happiness on a daily ongoing basis. Does she care no, her first concern is her own **** self. Any normal non-fucked up person would have responded to you in the proper way, and done what needed to be done to keep the birds healthy and happy. But no, this dumb ***** is to selfish and crazy to do the right thing. She can't even handle you telling her the problem, she can't be mature and act like an adult. :censor:	:censor:	:censor:	:censor:
Also, no offense to your friend, but to know about it and to do nothing, to let it go on, and then complain to you because you did the right thing be emailing her and telling her what you did really pisses me off. To make it in any way shape or form make it sounds like you should have said nothing because she knows this woman is bullshit. I am so glad you are trying to do something about this and I only pray those poor little babies don't suffer anymore than they already are.


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

This may seem out of line, but the animal agency person is right. Think of all the dogs and cats that are just euthanized because there's no rooms in the overcrowded shelters, because of the SAME thing. Overbreeding. I can't imagine what they would do in a small agency if they were to seize all those birds. 

None the less, that does not provide this woman any right to do as she is, and honestly, niceness goes a long way, because I myself do not respond well to attitude/rudeness/anger and I will 9.5 times out of 10 ignore you if I had done nothing to you personally. But I'm just sensitive... You are a complete stranger to her, and like you said, you don't give a flying crap if she is mad at you, so why should she give a flying crap that you're angry about her situation? I think it may be too late to reverse any ill feelings, but I would try reasoning with her, and get her to understand the implications (I know you have, but stubborness needs to be broken) of her actions. 

It really is ridiculous, and ludicrous, and I hope you don't feel as if I attacked you personally with my last paragraph. I think so many people are highly uneducated when it comes to animals and do NOT think logically. How would a human woman feel had she just pushed out 12+ babies? Even in most multiple births they have a c-section which is still painful nonetheless. Just because a creature doesn't look like you doesn't mean it won't feel the same way and people do not understand something so simple. Animals are not disposable. Animals do have feelings. Animals...cannot...breed constantly. They don't. No one does. Naturally anyway...and with the exception of the few people who don't believe in birth control, or...self control....buuuutttt, I totally see your frustration. It's disrespectful in my opinion to the birds. What is there to do with animal cruelty/ There's such a lack of forces and control, it's...not right...


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

That email from them is a load of bull crap. They're supposed to help, and while they can't it's NO GOOD saying "contact Animal Control agency" because they said their selves they may not be able to do anything. 

So really, what freaking good are they? surely they could give you some more numbers to ring, and if they didn't help you could ask if they knew anywhere else. It's just ridiculous, you try and save an animal yet no one will help you.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

That's just how the law works with small animals. Believe me, I've seen it a million times.

It's not against the law to be uninformed. She's not hoarding or keeping the birds in foul or cramped conditions, she's not starving them or keeping them from water and so there's nothing that they can or will do. You'd probably find the situation was different if she was doing the same thing to dogs, cats, horses and so forth

The laws are pretty clear in most countries about what constitutes neglect and animal abuse. Technically, legally, she's not doing anything other than being irresponsible. If those 27 eggs had hatched and she had 30 birds in one cage, they would have absolutely have done something. It's probably fortunate the babies couldn't survive if they had to endure living there, as horrible as it is to say. Other people are similarly ignorant and shorten their birds' lifespans with incorrect diet and insufficient exercise, but they're not going to have their pets siezed any more than she would.

Raven, she's not neccesarily mentally ill. There are many, many people who are idiots that are perfectly mentally stable, just like there are millions of mentally ill people who make responsible, caring owners. My grandmother was a paranoid schizophrenic who died because she wouldn't take herself to a doctor, but she'd had many animals who she'd taken wonderful care of and lived to be very old.

Until rescue services have more money and thus more resources, they're never going to tighten the laws - especially for small animals. It's frustrating, infuriating and unfair. I can't imagine how awful it must be to be in your position, where you know what's going on and can do so little to help. I'm so sorry you have to go through that.

Perhaps your friend could persuade her to give back the tiels? If I were in your position and couldn't help them any other way, I'd probably inform some fanatical PETA members and let them have at it... but I can be vindictive when it comes to people who mistreat their pets.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

ohmygod that is totally totally disgraceful.


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

Im just in awe... I really don't even know what to say that is so horrible.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

JaspersMomma said:


> This may seem out of line, but the animal agency person is right. Think of all the dogs and cats that are just euthanized because there's no rooms in the overcrowded shelters, because of the SAME thing. Overbreeding. I can't imagine what they would do in a small agency if they were to seize all those birds.
> 
> None the less, that does not provide this woman any right to do as she is, and honestly, niceness goes a long way, because I myself do not respond well to attitude/rudeness/anger and I will 9.5 times out of 10 ignore you if I had done nothing to you personally. But I'm just sensitive... You are a complete stranger to her, and like you said, you don't give a flying crap if she is mad at you, so why should she give a flying crap that you're angry about her situation? I think it may be too late to reverse any ill feelings, but I would try reasoning with her, and get her to understand the implications (I know you have, but stubborness needs to be broken) of her actions.
> 
> It really is ridiculous, and ludicrous, and I hope you don't feel as if I attacked you personally with my last paragraph. I think so many people are highly uneducated when it comes to animals and do NOT think logically. How would a human woman feel had she just pushed out 12+ babies? Even in most multiple births they have a c-section which is still painful nonetheless. Just because a creature doesn't look like you doesn't mean it won't feel the same way and people do not understand something so simple. Animals are not disposable. Animals do have feelings. Animals...cannot...breed constantly. They don't. No one does. Naturally anyway...and with the exception of the few people who don't believe in birth control, or...self control....buuuutttt, I totally see your frustration. It's disrespectful in my opinion to the birds. What is there to do with animal cruelty/ There's such a lack of forces and control, it's...not right...



Oh I've been nice and polite for the last few months, answering her questions, telling her how its done if she must do it at least do it right. but then to find out she's done NOTHING that i suggested even when she asked me her self through e-mails how to do it She DID NOT DO IT. and then thats when i decided Being nice wasn't working, (normally it doesn't at least not for me lol) So it was time to bring out the big guns and play hard ball 

The bird "rescue" really ticked me off, ONE single other person to call, I know there has to be more, but Since i'm not in that area I don't know what they're called! and I understand the rescues are full. BUT this is against the law it is abuse and neglect and as far as i know that is still against the law no matter what kind of animal it is 

sad thing is I have a feeling if it was a dog or cat being bred like this They'd be jumping all over it to go get them away from her. WHY not care to do the same with birds? 



but here is the E-mail i got from her when i logged on today 



> YOU KNOW, CONTRARY TO WHAT YOU BELIEVE, I DO NOT ABUSE OR NEGLECT MY ANIMALS. I DON'T KNOW WHO DIED AND MADE YOU THE FORMOST AUTHORITY OF BIRDS OR ANY ANIMALS, BUT YOU ARE NOT GOING TO TELL ME HOW I RAISE OR TREAT MY ANIMALS BECAUSE YOU DO NOT KNOW ME. YOU HAVE NEVER BEEN IN MY HOME, YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT IT IS LIKE. SO, JUST SPEND TIME ON YOUR OWN ANIMALS. SEND ANYONE THAT YOU WANT TO HERE BECAUSE THEY ARE JUST GOING TO SEE THAT EVERYTHING IS BEING TAKEN CARE OF AND NOTHING IS BEING ABUSED OR NEGLECTED. IT IS ALSO COMFORTING TO KNOW THAT YOU PUT YOUR ANIMALS ABOVE YOUR FAMILY AND OTHER PEOPLE.. SPEND MORE TIME TAKING CARE OF YOUR OWN LIFE AND NOT TRYING TO INTERFERE IN OTHER'S LIVES. I DON'T GIVE A **** ABOUT WHAT YOU DO WITH YOURSELF AND WHAT I DO WITH MY LIFE IS NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS BECAUSE I TAKE CARE OF MY OWN!



and my reply back to her 


> oh so breeding 2 females with one male and letting them lay egg after egg after egg isn't neglect or abuse .... OH i'm sorry no its just MURDER
> 
> Seriously you need to do the research IT's all out on the internet and in books
> 
> ...



she just sent me another one here it is 


> THERE YOU GO AGAIN TRYING TO TELL ME WHAT I FEED OR DON'T FEED MY BIRDS AND WHAT KINDS OF TOYS OR CAGE THAT I HAVE THEM IN. YOU ARE STILL MAD THAT YOU DIDN'T GET MEMPHIS FROM THE LADY ON CRAIG'S LIST! MY BIRDS HAVE A WONDERFUL HOME. YOU ARE NOT HERE AND YOU DO NOT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT HOW I HAVE MY BIRDS HOUSED. YOU CAN ACCUSE ME OF ANYTHING THAT YOU WANT TO AND YOU CAN THINK ANYTHING YOU WANT TO BECAUSE YOU ARE NOT THE FORMOST AUTHORITY ON BIRDS AND BELIEVE ME, IF I HAVE ANY QUESTIONS ABOUT ANYTHING, I WOULD NOT ASK YOU, I WOULD ASK SOMEONE WHO KNOWS ABOUT BIRDS. HAVE A NICE LIFE AND LEAVE ME ALONE BECAUSE YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT IS GOING ON HERE. YOU ARE THE ONE WHO IS INBRED AND I CAN ALSO USE PROPER ENGLISH AND A PERSON DOESN'T REFER TO BIRDS AS "THEM BIRDS" LOOK IT UP IN THE DICTIONARY IF YOU CAN SPELL.



and of course my reply!


> First off I don't know why I'd be mad over some bird on craigs list, When I have birds of my own. I don't go browsing craigs list for birds. Sorry You think that
> 
> 2nd - I have a **** of a lot more knowledge on birds then you do since I have been researching birds for over 20 years **** i knew Debbie gave you 2 girls DID you? NOPE sure didn't I had to tell you. Did you know what mutation the male was that you got from craigs list NO again I HAD TO TELL YOU.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Danielle said:


> Raven, she's not neccesarily mentally ill. There are many, many people who are idiots that are perfectly mentally stable, just like there are millions of mentally ill people who make responsible, caring owners. My grandmother was a paranoid schizophrenic who died because she wouldn't take herself to a doctor, but she'd had many animals who she'd taken wonderful care of and lived to be very old.


I didn't mean to offend people with mental illness, god knows I shouldn't, I have depression, so I'm in the group. I guess it's just a personal opinion I have that if you refuse to see what your doing, and act like that then I think there is something wrong with you. It truth, yes it could be that she is just an idiot, I just said mental illness, I should have been more clear on what I meant. Sorry about that.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow, atvchick95, I just read your posting of her responses and yours. See that is what I mean by unstable, she is crazy. Any normal person would no be doing what she is doing and reacting like she is. Even lack of information, which she doesn't have because she spent months asking you what to do. She is a fucked up person who just doesn't care. There is no excuss for what she is doing, I notice how she never tells you how her birds are set up, or what they eat, she just tries to insult you. Well lets read through the bullshit she is throwing out shall we. You must be right about their situation and her actions, because why else would she be so **** hostile. She spent time emailing you and I'm sure you were very nice as you are here. Only for her to freak out and throw a giant tantrum because you called her on the horrible things she is doing. I've seen so many people like her, crazy, unwilling or unable to see reason because she is living in some delusional little world where she is doing nothing wrong. I only feel bad for her pets that chances are, nothing will get through to her. I'm glad to see you stood up to her and didn't resort to her level.


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

yup shes crazy. and shes uses caps lock alot 

what a stubborn person she is


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

lol she sent me another e-mail , this one I didn't even bother responding to I feel i've wasted more then enough of my time, and energy on her. There is nothing i can do, NOW if i lived closer you can bet those birds would not be there - EVEN know i have no room right now for quarantine , I know one of our friends that have no pets and no fears of birds wouldn't mind looking after them for a couple weeks (i have a empty room on the 21st IF my b/f gets my cage stand built by then so i can have all the lovebirds in my room otherwise they'll hang out in my sons room a bit longer) 

But here's what she said 

and i get a kick out of her telling me to refer to #3 on the definition of Abuse, because its what i did to her with my 1st email. UM NO I Warned her ahead of time and apologized for it many times there's a huge difference. 



> YOU DIDN'T TELL ME A **** THING ABOUT DEBBIE'S BIRDS OR ABOUT MEMPHIS. I DON'T KNOW WHY YOU THINK YOU ARE MISS KNOW IT ALL! AND AS FOR CAPS, I GUESS YOU AREN'T SO GOOD AT REMEMBERING THINGS ABOUT ME AFTER ALL. EVERYONE KNOWS WHY I TYPE IN CAPS FIGURE IT OUT IF YOU KNOW SO MUCH ABOUT ME. DON'T BOTHER ME ANYMORE AS I ASKED YOU BEFORE AND GO USE ALL OF YOUR BRILLIANCE AND KNOWLEDGE TO WRITE A BOOK. THIS SHOULD ENLIGHTEN THE WORLD AS NO ONE KNOWS AS MUCH AS YOU DO ABOUT BIRDS. ALSO LOOK AT #3 ON YOUR LITTLE ABUSE LIST AND SEE IF IT DOESN'T APPLY PERFECTLY TO THE FIRST E-MAIL THAT YOU SENT ME. WHY DON'T YOU USE YOUR ENERGY TO CLEAN UP YOUR OWN ACT AND LEAVE ME ALONE!!!


oh and it probably won't show but this message was also all done in BOLD lmao 

but i also had my blond moment for the day, I have been forwarding all the emails to my friend , well on the last one i know i put her email in (its saved and comes up automatically) well in the subject line i wrote "read from the bottom up again" and that is what THIS EMAIL was titled - I was like What the **** ....... I some how managed to send it back to this chick instead of my friend lol Glad i didn't use any names lol

Oh and one of my favorite parts the very 1st line 

well I am sorry but With me on my mic and my friend (debbie) on hers PLUS her house phone, and this chick asking Debbie what to ask me over the mic and me telling the answers - HMMM seems like i told her a whole lot of stuff about those birds that night since that kept me at the computer for well over a hour, while I had other things i needed to do.


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

So...what's her need for caps lock? Unless her keyboard is broken there is no good answer as to why you need caps lock. Honeslty there is nothing you left for you to do, and you are getting yourself worked up over a non-solvable it's very upsetting I know, I would definitely feel bad if it was a puppy mill ( you're right dogs and cats do get more props), and for me, comparing it to a dog or cat is the only way I can truly feel your er..anguish? Everyday people give me more of a reason to not talk to them.


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

o god i would find out where she lived and kick her ***.how dare she do that to those tiels.pple are so selfish.like seriously i want to breed my birds but i cant right now for several reasons.and i wont breed them until i am prepared.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

....
I am absolutely speechless.

Poor birds. I hope she gets hit on the head with something and comes to her senses and rehomes them.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

The fact she's so very defensive makes me think she kind of knows she's in over her head.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was telling my b/f today about it, and i said what the **** is she going to do IF all 27 of those eggs hatch? he said you know they won't. I said well I know they probably wont BUT there is a dang good chance all of them can hatch , there is no way 3 birds can feed 27 babies 

and i know both the females have never had babies, because my friend got them and they weren't a year old yet, they were off spring from her sister in laws birds. 

and i told my b/f the biggest mistake people make when their birds breed rather its on purpose or accident is having the mind set "the eggs won't hatch" because they do maybe not always but most of the time they do 

but i never messaged her back, I couldn't find any more to say to get her to realize what she is doing wrong. 

she called my friend today and asked her to come over or what ever. and went on and on about how rude i was and all this crap, then asked" am i really abusing these birds?" 

i about fell off my chair when my friend said the lady asked her that 

my friend said she told her "well would you consider it abuse if some one let their dog have litter after litter after litter?" I guess she said yes. then my friend said "there you have it" my friend told her " you and I are passionate about dogs and cats, She's passionate about birds" 

Then i had to interrupt and say um no its any animal if she was doing this with a cat, dog, horse, cow I wouldn't care I'd still be the way I am right now


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Well, it seems like you definitely had gotten through to her. Lets hope she changes the situation around for the birds.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I hope so.


----------



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

After three edits, I can finally say what I meant to say the first time! *Sighs*

It's nice to hear that someone would take that much time out of their day to protect the birds. You fought valiantly, and though you were fighting a losing battle, you still kept going. Koodos!

That being said, the best way for you to bring good out of this situation is most likely going to be doing better for your "family". I know each time I see horse abuse, (I work with horses), I run back to my two little men and pamper them to ease the pain of seeing so many I can't help.


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

atvchick95 said:


> I was telling my b/f today about it, and i said what the **** is she going to do IF all 27 of those eggs hatch? he said you know they won't. I said well I know they probably wont BUT there is a dang good chance all of them can hatch , there is no way 3 birds can feed 27 babies
> 
> and i know both the females have never had babies, because my friend got them and they weren't a year old yet, they were off spring from her sister in laws birds.
> 
> ...


You know... I was thinking last night about this quite a bit. Hubby and I talked about it as well. We were thinking maybe it would be best if you offered to foster the babies when they hatched.

Not only would this take the parents out of the equation (and hopefully give them all some time to recover), but it would insure that the babies were taken care of properly.

I know it sounds a bit whacky, but... It just may work.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

ReniLyn said:


> You know... I was thinking last night about this quite a bit. Hubby and I talked about it as well. We were thinking maybe it would be best if you offered to foster the babies when they hatched.
> 
> Not only would this take the parents out of the equation (and hopefully give them all some time to recover), but it would insure that the babies were taken care of properly.
> 
> I know it sounds a bit whacky, but... It just may work.



I would but I don't live near her.


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

atvchick95 said:


> I would but I don't live near her.


For some reason, I was thinking you were close ( I know not in the same town). Well darn! Back to the drawing board LOL


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

nope just the same state. but not close enough to just go get them.


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

atvchick95 said:


> nope just the same state. but not close enough to just go get them.


DANG!! Can your friend?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't know if she will or not i'll have to talk to her, she hasn't been on lately, She's off her meds. (no money) so she's not on much right now


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

Understandable, so keep us posted


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

im glad she finaly admitted that she was doing a BAD thing.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeah Me too 

I guess From what my friend told me, she had another cage (The entire time) and while she was over there the other day and asked "am i really abusing them" she took the male and one female and put it in it's own cage 

I still don't like it because I don't think either female needs to be with a male right now, and I don't know what she did with the eggs, the poor females luck she gave all 27 to the one she put with the male 

BUT it is a start


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Did she at least take the nest box down?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

sweetrsue said:


> Did she at least take the nest box down?


I don't know but its doubtful


----------

